# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Baobab, the king of all super fruits doet je gezond afslanken en zorgt voor extra vit

## FRANCOIS580

Goji- macai en Acai bessen, mangosteen en granaatappels… het aantal super foods neemt hals over kop toe en nu komt daar nog eens de baobab bij. Baobab is inderdaad het nieuwe superfruit dat nu ook bij ons aan een stevige opmars is begonnen en steeds populairder wordt. Baobab is afkomstig uit Afrika waar het al eeuwenlang tegen allerlei gezondheidsproblemen wordt gebruikt. Wat heeft deze baobab ons nu precies te bieden en elke invloed heeft deze exotische vrucht op je gezondheid en lichaamsconditie? 

Baobab is een vrucht afkomstig van de gelijknamige boom of apenboom, meteen de grootste boomsoort ter wereld, qua omvang. Baobabbomen met een omvang van maar liefst 35 meter zijn beslist geen uitzondering, integendeel. Baobabbomen zijn ook bijzonder levenskrachtig, ze worden tot duizend jaren oud. De boom komt van natura het meeste voor in de Afrikaanse savannes van Namibië tot Mozambique, in Zuid- Afrika en op het eiland Madagaskar. In Afrika wordt de baobabboom vooral in openbare parken aangeplant, en hij komt nu ook steeds meer en meer in andere werelddelen aangetroffen. De baobabboom is een vezelplant die tot wel 120.000 liter water kan opslaan, waardoor ze zelfs in de savannes probleemloos overleven.

*The tree of life*
In Afrika is deze baobabboom één van de belangrijkste voedselbronnen. Hij wordt er dan ook niet voor niets ‘The tree of life’ of de levensboom genoemd. Afrikanen eten zowel zijn bladeren als zijn vruchten en dit vanwege hun uitzonderlijk hoog gehalte aan onmisbare voedingsstoffen. Ze eten de bladeren en vruchten zowel vers als gedroogd.
En nu wordt ook bij ons de positieve invloed van deze vrucht door de wetenschap (h)erkend. De baobab is bijzonder vezelrijk, erg voedzaam en zit boordevol vitamines, antioxidanten en mineralen. Zo bevat dit super fruit zelfs meer vitamine C dan sinaasappelen! Omdat baobab barst van de voedingsvezels geeft het een lang verzadigd gevoel. Daardoor wordt je honger uitgesteld waardoor je minder calorieën gaat verbruiken. Een lager caloriegebruik en extra lichaamsbeweging is onmisbaar om gezond af te slanken. Bij ons is de baobab voorlopig enkel verkrijgbaar als voedingssupplement, dat past in ieder gezond en caloriearm dieet. Baobab is efficiënt bij vermoeidheid en bij een hoge bloedsuikerspiegel.

*Onmisbare voedingsstoffen*
De Baobab bezit dan ook tal van levensnoodzakelijke voedingsstoffen. Zo bevat deze exotische vrucht uit Afrika alle acht essentiële aminozuren. Deze zorgen één voor één voor een optimale gezondheid en een ijzersterke fysieke conditie. Baobab barst van allerlei noodzakelijke vitamine als A, B1, B2, B3, B6, D, C en E en van mineralen zoals calcium, kalium, magnesium, ijzer, mangaan, fosfor, zink en molybdenum. Voedingsvezels zijn van groot belang voor een vlotte spijsvertering en helpen ziekten te voorkomen. Zo voorkomen voedingsvezels celmutatie in je darmen en hebben ze een vertragend effect op de vorming van parasieten. Vezels zorgen zorgen voor een gezonde.../...

Lees verder...

----------

